# Any Play Trucks???



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Does anyone have any 1/2t or 3/4t chevy/gmc/ford play trucks that they plow with? I am interested in buying a play truck with a lift and tires but I might possibly put a plow on just for the heck of it. And I am wondering if anyone else has one.


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

no lift but has dynoed at 532hp and 1055ft lbs of torque.
12.92 in the 1/4.

Here is a shot from some 1/8 mile racin this summer.



And it does work, didn't even detune the truck for this. wesport


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

bowtie_guy;842343 said:


> no lift but has dynoed at 532hp and 1055ft lbs of torque.
> 12.92 in the 1/4.
> 
> Here is a shot from some 1/8 mile racin this summer.
> ...


nice so u only have a single stack?


----------



## whiteford06 (Jul 16, 2008)

my work truck and fun truck it has a six inch lift kit


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

whiteford06;842394 said:


> my work truck and fun truck it has a six inch lift kit


how is it plowing with the lift. do you have any problems plowing with it?


----------



## whiteford06 (Jul 16, 2008)

this will be my first year with the lift on im gonna have to lower the mount or take the lift off for winter


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

WhiteFord, that sure is a sharp looking truck.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I want to buy a play truck also but probably wont use it to work really. rather have a second work truck JMO


----------



## whiteford06 (Jul 16, 2008)

Lux Lawn;842443 said:


> WhiteFord, that sure is a sharp looking truck.


Thanks I just need some bigger tires now


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

deere615;842463 said:


> I want to buy a play truck also but probably wont use it to work really. rather have a second work truck JMO


ya currently I am looking at a 1996 Chevy 2500 4x4 with a 4inch lift and 35inch tires.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

whiteford06;842469 said:


> Thanks I just need some bigger tires now


Maybe some Mickey Thompsons.
I need tires on a couple of trucks right now.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

My truck has 4.5" of lift and 33" tires and it plows great.


----------



## whiteford06 (Jul 16, 2008)

Lux Lawn;842501 said:


> Maybe some Mickey Thompsons.
> I need tires on a couple of trucks right now.


Yeah I would but I just bought these tires


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

f250man;842508 said:


> My truck has 4.5" of lift and 33" tires and it plows great.


do you have a pic of it?


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Here are a few pics. I don't have any side views with the plow on.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

BowtieGuy, that is one sweet looking truck.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;842470 said:


> ya currently I am looking at a 1996 Chevy 2500 4x4 with a 4inch lift and 35inch tires.


yeah thats basically what I would like to get in the spring but I want a 3/4ton hd work truck now


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

73 f250 390 4speed


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

My plow truck is definitely one of my "toy" trucks.

When I first bought it two years ago









As of last week


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

Hope y'all like pictures


----------



## pwrjnky (Oct 17, 2009)

bowtie_guy;842343 said:


> no lift but has dynoed at 532hp and 1055ft lbs of torque.
> 12.92 in the 1/4.
> 
> Here is a shot from some 1/8 mile racin this summer.
> ...


your ET might be alittle better if you folded in those parachute sized mirrors and removed the light from the roof!


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

more aerodynamic :laughing::laughing:


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

deere615;842591 said:


> yeah thats basically what I would like to get in the spring but I want a 3/4ton hd work truck now


actually that is what this one is lol. 2500hd. but he said it has the nicer looking chrome grill on it.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

That Dodge dually looks pretty good, the topper kinda kills it but it still looks pretty decent.


----------



## Mike N (Dec 21, 2008)

My old plow truck. 79 Chevy, 10" lift with 36" Buckshot mudders. 454, TH350, 203 case with a pt conversion kit and 3/4 ton axles with 4.10 gears. Moved snow like nobody's business. Towed the racecar to the track twice a week during the summer. Too bad road salt took it's toll on the body and frame.


----------



## deckboys (Dec 1, 2006)

98 f150 4.6L 3"body lift on 33"s
285,600 km's


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I found my next play truck. I loved my gmc so much with a 5.7 I am gonna buy another one haha. I found a 1997 Chevy 1500 SLE z71. It is in great shape. it is a short bed ext. cab. I am thinking of a 3" lift and a nice sounding exhuast and some 33's


----------



## jmansfield1801 (Jan 6, 2009)

pwrjnky;842651 said:


> your ET might be alittle better if you folded in those parachute sized mirrors and removed the light from the roof!


he probally isent trying to make a dragster out of his work truck looks like hes doing for excitement otherwise he would of choose somthing other then a 8000lb truck to do it with


----------



## jmansfield1801 (Jan 6, 2009)

deckboys;843593 said:


> 98 f150 4.6L 3"body lift on 33"s
> 285,600 km's


that looks like silver lake sand dunes that like my back yard lol


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

My truck is multi purpose - plows, spreads salt, tows, takes the family camping, and plays with the sled now and then:


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

wow gmc driver that is a great looking truck. looks like it does good in pulls too!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

jmansfield1801;843771 said:


> he probally isent trying to make a dragster out of his work truck looks like hes doing for excitement otherwise he would of choose somthing other then a 8000lb truck to do it with


I'd rather make an 8000 lb truck into a dragster then a car. I'm sure you realize how fast a 12.92 is for a daily driver. Alot of people think there cars are fast until they go to the track and learn the truth. My best time is only a 13.1 @ 101 but with the new turbo and injectors I must be around the mid 12's I hope. This is my play truck it hasn't even been out in the salt yet. You can only take your truck so far if you need to work with it, personally I wouldn't put a lift on something I made my living out of unless you have a backup truck, JMO






http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid181.photobucket.com/albums/x277/JDDave/Cayuga%20June%2009/SANY0119.flv


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

wow JD that thing is sharp looking. how many hp does that push out?


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

JD, whats with the exaust setup in your first video there?


----------



## CMU07 (Sep 29, 2009)

deckboys;843593 said:


> 98 f150 4.6L 3"body lift on 33"s
> 285,600 km's


I thought it looked like silver lake dunes too!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

farmerkev;843895 said:


> JD, whats with the exaust setup in your first video there?


 You have to have the exhaust enter above your box so I just put that on to pull. I'm not into stacks,



EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;843884 said:


> wow JD that thing is sharp looking. how many hp does that push out?


Never dynoed it yet but with the 71.5mm turbo and bigger injectors I should be around an honest 575 hopefully more.


----------



## CMU07 (Sep 29, 2009)

couple silver lake pics


----------



## CMU07 (Sep 29, 2009)

thought id round out the crew that went on that trip


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

alright I gave in I bought another ford  I bought a 1998 Ford F-150 Lariat. It has a 5.4 engine. What I like is it has 99K original miles on it  I paid $2,000 for it. This is the only pic I have from the listing for now. I am picking it up monday. The truck needs one brake line so I am gonna tow it.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;845939 said:


> alright I gave in I bought another ford  I bought a 1998 Ford F-150 Lariat. It has a 5.4 engine. What I like is it has 99K original miles on it  I paid $2,000 for it. This is the only pic I have from the listing for now. I am picking it up monday. The truck needs one brake line so I am gonna tow it.


cool thats basically what my buddy muds with 97 f150 4.6


----------

